# Discus tank drip system setup!!



## xltom (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello there fellow fishkeepers,
I have moved my reef and malawi setups to larger more automated systems and now I'm left with an empty 55 gallon tank and a perfect space in my bedroom. I was thinking of trying my hand at keeping Discus. My plan was to drip 10 to 24 gallons of RO water into the tank each day so that I don't have to ever worry about water quality.
After doing some reading, I'm realizing that it may not be so simple. I haven't had a chance yet to test some RO water to see how close the parameters would be to what the Discus need. I'm assuming I'll need some additives. I know from experience with other species that becoming proficient takes alot of homework and a fair amount of experience so I thought I'd see who has any tips to offer here. Thanks in advance for your opinions and ideas......xltom


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Xltom,....I'm not experienced with drip systems so I can't provide you info on that subject. I do know lots of breeders use drip systems and among them discus breeders. Before you hook up the RO unit it will be very important to know what specie of discus you like to keep and if this will be a domesticated specie or not. Domesticated discus often be fine on tap water (depends on your local tapwater dough) while wilds prefer soft water and Heckels need extreme soft water. Youngsters often grow better on water with moderate hardness (plenty of minerals for growth). So maybe you can give us some more info on the specie you like to keep and some more info on your tapwater parameters.


----------



## xltom (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks D Dude, I'll be getting whatever discus I can find in town. I'll try to get them all(5-6 juvies) from the same tank to aviod any disease/immunity issues. I'm sure they will be of domesticated strains. 
Any Discus experts in the house? Hello?


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it is whise to start off with domesticated discus. We still have no info abouth the parameters of your local tap water. I keep mine on PH=8, GH=9 and nitrates are stable at 12 mg/liter to give you an idea. Before you actually buy discus I advice to read read read! There are some basic needs to keep them happy and healthy. The site that provided me with a lot of useful and good info is simply discus. This site is dedicated to discus and a lot of real experts and breeders are among the members.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey! guys. I'm also trying to get a drip system set up to keep my severums in top condition. so far i am stuck on how to treat the tap water. I'm thinking there must be a household chlorine/chloramine filter that can be used to treat tank water. I'm also thinking a 'dose-pump' might be simple enough to use with water conditoner. I don't know what's out there but i'd like to find out. Drip is the way to go - happy fish - happy keeper. :thumb:


----------



## xltom (Mar 21, 2008)

Ape-fish,
I don't know what parameters you need for severums but if all your worried about is chlorine, I'm pretty sure some people just drip slowly enough that it just evaporates. Just buy a test for chlorine to be safe. You could look into some simpler water filtration. For example, I'm pretty sure the Britta water filter on my sink removes chlorine. I'm using an RO filter here to soften (and lower PH) water for Discus but replacement filters are expensive..


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the idea xltom. Ya, i wonder how slow of a drip/turn-over rate safely disipates the chlorine. I guess there is a 'half-life' for chlorine when you let water sit, is that right? Anyway, a chlorine tester would be a start in order to find out. :thumb:

When they switch to chloramine, i guess i'll have to get a carbon filter though, as i recall.


----------



## xltom (Mar 21, 2008)

Ape,
Chlorine is a gas in it's natural state. It simply evaporates...I think chloramine is a different chemical altogether.....Which does not evaporate. Different cities use one or the other. Dechlorinator handles both...


----------



## Chibils (Nov 13, 2007)

Ape-Fish said:


> Thanks for the idea xltom. Ya, i wonder how slow of a drip/turn-over rate safely disipates the chlorine. I guess there is a 'half-life' for chlorine when you let water sit, is that right? Anyway, a chlorine tester would be a start in order to find out. :thumb:
> 
> When they switch to chloramine, i guess i'll have to get a carbon filter though, as i recall.


92% of chlorine will evaporate out of tap water within 24 hours. This is generally sufficient, unless your municipality has very high chlorine levels. Chloramine I don't know about. Either way, if you're like me (and have the ro unit already hooked up for your reef and are ready to produce another 25 gpd), then ro is fine. If you have a way to soften the water or lower the ph (check with the breeder of their water params - I had my tank at 6.2 and found out they were raised at 7.4!), do so.


----------

